# Wooohooo.......Macro!!!



## mishele (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry if you already saw this but thought I would post it in its new home.....macro!!


----------



## Big (Jul 16, 2009)

That's my jealous face...


----------



## Bordaine (Jul 16, 2009)

WOW   i like


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Jul 16, 2009)

Great shot. Nice colors...


----------



## jess28 (Jul 16, 2009)

Amazing color!


----------



## papatooth (Jul 17, 2009)

wow dude nice!


----------



## icassell (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice colors and composition and lighting are good.  You might try increasing your DOF a bit ... I think the OOF petals in the foreground detract somewhat.  Nice shooting!


----------



## Kethaneni (Jul 17, 2009)

WOW, very good picture. I wonder why I don't come across such things.


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice, do you mind telling me what lens you use?


----------



## mishele (Jul 17, 2009)

100mm macro
f/18
1/100
ISO/800

thanks for all the great comments!!


----------



## bigboi3 (Jul 17, 2009)

wowzers


----------

